# whats your dogs pedigree/kennel club name ....



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I just love some of the 'fancy' names dogs can have , whether pedigree or KC reg for agility etc
and if yours do have one, do you think it suits him/her ?

Our Buddys (now playing at the bridge) was Beevwelt Rusty
His Dam was Arniston April Showers and his Sire was Monkfield Manne

Toffee was from working parents so doesnt have a fancy name & isnt KC reg ... though plenty of choice 'blue air' ones when he's naughty , lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Shila's is Tikaani Sunlight 
Her mum is Tikaani Nanuk - Nanuk
Her dad is Shoshone Arrogance at Tikaani - Zach


----------



## kad (Aug 8, 2008)

I am the one and only !!! is Cookies KC name


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Tylers KC Name is Rooney Rumpus At Ruardean,
His Sire is Tameford Paratrooper From Sharoc,
His Dam is Daddy's Pied And Joy At Hendy.

Megs is Ellies Babe At Ruardean,
Her Sire is Valglo Albertini,
Her Dam Is Alumwell Child.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol - just got my Kennel name through on Saturday so will be

Malferdos Birkhalls Radley @ Vadram
Jandaz Tia @ Vadram
and Honey - no KC name


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Jayjay is Spellweaver Mr Brightside. 

Dam: Caleykiz Miss Independent / Sire: Beesting Orlando


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Katie doesn't have a KC name but my WSD's registered name for obedience was 'La Chica De Seda' - girl of silk in spanish.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Harley's is, Harley Grey Fellow, and I think it suits him well.

Dam: English Grzanka
Sire: Don Padre Jim Bob

G'night Jim Bob!


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

Millie's is Kenmillix Bibi Princess


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my pup is skorrier laughing out loud ,her pet name is lola and shes really turning out to be a show girl i have a retro rebel at skorrier .i always say its because she the old fashioned type and skorrier bustle as she was a busy baby ,the whippet true blue which i think is borning lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours are a mixture! 

Baggio - Chique Adulation (Dam Igea Dell'Albera of Chique, Sire Ammonne Dell'Albera of Chique)
Gabby - Chique Christmas Glory (Dam and Sire ditto)
Calli - Chique Farfalle (Dam Bautastenens Alba, Sire Sw Ch Chique Shining Diamond)
Evie - Caleykiz Miss Independent (Dam Loracian Twist'n'Shout, Sire Sh Ch Tonkory Palmerston at Fayken JW)
Quinn - Spellweaver Mr Nice Guy (Dam Caleykiz Miss Independent, Sire Sh Ch Ir Ch Beesting Orlando)

(and Neo who is staying while his owners are in Australia is Spellweaver Mr Bojangles, dam and sire same as Quinn)


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

Puzzle-Cwm Ogwr Monkey Puzzle
dam: Shetlocks Fairy Tale (Taz) x sire: Faldor Urban Fox at Shetlocks

Aiden-Musique Executive Desicion
dam: Dramidas Haza Parti for Musique x Sire: Ch Only The Lonely

Shocka-Saredon High Voltage
dam: Saredon Stars 'N' Stripes x sire: Ch Saredon Behind Enemy Lines

Menna-Pendevour Castaspell
dam: Pendevour Class Act x Sire: Pendevour Felix


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Chance is Kenmilleven Shot In The Dark
Dam: Touch of Silk
Sire: Rainbodragon Blue Neo


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amber is Triskele's Orageaux

Dam. Triskele's Liberty

Sire. Stormfield Humphery


----------



## doggiestylestore (Sep 20, 2008)

"Good as gold" I think he was mistakenly switched at the breeders house!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> Puzzle-Cwm Ogwr Monkey Puzzle
> dam: Shetlocks Fairy Tale (Taz) x sire: Faldor Urban Fox at Shetlocks
> 
> Aiden-Musique Executive Desicion
> ...


tashi im soooo jealouse of you having welsh ,id love 1 or maybe more lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> tashi im soooo jealouse of you having welsh ,id love 1 or maybe more lol


lots of work though got a new baby born tonight a little girl


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

awww just the one or is she from somewhere else


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Owen -Barnesmore Yesterday
sire CH Rum Punch of Falconcrag; dam Barnesmore Pussy Galore

Bandit-Barnesmore El Bandito
sireBarnesmore sweet talking guy; dam barnesmore angelica

Tegan Barnesmore Gypsy girl at oakmoorehill
sire Ir ch/ch barnesmore war pony dam ir ch barnesmore calypso skies

Freyja-barnesmore killer queen at oakmoorehill
sire multi ch adagio love supreme; barnesmore cheyenne

Jasper -moonlight sonata
got his sire and dam but haven't got his papers to hand

Angel-oakmoorehill spirit of life
sire barnesmore yesterday dam oakmoorehill black rose

nathan -oakmoorehill nyanga
angel's brother

amber-oakmoorehill sahara dream
sire barnesmore yesterday; dam barnesmore gypsy rose at oakmoorehill

simba-oakmoorehill golden boy
ambers brother


Thats just a few to start with will put the others on later


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> awww just the one or is she from somewhere else


not sure if this was regarding the welsh terriers but we have the two Shocka - Saredon High Voltage and Menna - Pendevour Castaspell who has produced two little girls through the night


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Freyja said:


> dam Barnesmore Pussy Galore


Someone was having some fun with this one 



> Jasper -moonlight sonata


This one is lovely


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Blade - Kikimora Blade Honour (Dam:Zala zoa Aegida - Sirerince Pedro Aegida)

Xena - Kikimora Amelia (same dam and sire above!) 

We have had fun picking out names to name the prespective litter xena SHOULD be having!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Benson - Kinoshi Face The Wind
Nelson - Rottivana The Commando
Molly - Rottivana The Eyes Have It


Snowy I recognise your 'Jandaz' doglets name - I've had the great pleasure of meeting Janice - nutty as a fruit cake and lovely with it


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I love reading everyone elses kennel names. 

Mine are: (All Goldens)

Indi - Brindley Summer Magic (her grandma is Brindley Golden Rainfalls, so it could have been much worse! )

Connie - Marabout Magic Gold

Poppy - Amirene Heaven Sent


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jeez I will be here all day

Toyah--Bryelis Breaking Glass(bryelis bossy boots+bryelis princess warrior)

Connie--Lacdee Who's Sorry Now(habiba yankee doodle+laross lyndas lass)

Posh--Vanitonia Vivascious von Lacdee(utopiangold rudolph via vanitonia+vanitonia am i bothered)

Dion--Nisyros Fabiola von Lacdee(kashi lets go commando at nisyros+kandy kane sweet tooth)

Lulu-- Laross Lynda's Lass(angelcrest black knight+blandora ruby rose)

Jlo--Lacdee Lonesome Lady(habiba yankee doodle+ bryelis breaking glass)

Shania--Wild but Wonderful Lacdee(nisyros in the navy+nisyros midget gem)

Leona--Lacdee Whatever it Takes(kashi lets go commando at nisyros+bryelis breaking glass

Cher--Renedream Little Missy(mistyare justin black+moonswift dreamtime)

Link to my peds with piccies
Chinese Crested Dog - dogs bred by "Lacdee"


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> not sure if this was regarding the welsh terriers but we have the two Shocka - Saredon High Voltage and Menna - Pendevour Castaspell who has produced two little girls through the night


awww welldone menna


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Logan = Machado Sir Kerrin
Dam = Lady Brayfax
Sire = Great Alexander

Piper = Peblouvely Tiger Eye
Dam = (will have to dig it out, as can't remember )
Sire = Gwencarodale Pop's Pride


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

clueless said:


> Jeez I will be here all day
> 
> Toyah--Bryelis Breaking Glass(bryelis bossy boots+bryelis princess warrior)
> 
> ...


not even going to try with my lot lol


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

The breeder is only now submitting his papers to the KC but Monty's show name would be Monty Delight....


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> The breeder is only now submitting his papers to the KC but Monty's show name would be Monty Delight....


Sounds like some sort of chocolate bar actually


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

darrenwis said:


> Sounds like some sort of chocolate bar actually


Does sound Yummy


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> not even going to try with my lot lol


I was giving in half way through


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Clueless ... Now ur just bragging 

Ive loved seeing all the names , thanks guys


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Someone was having some fun with this one
> 
> This one is lovely


Pussy Galore was named after James Bond's girls I think.

Moonlight Sonata is a good name for Jasper he is a totally white whippet with a black head and a black circle at the top of his tail

The others are

William-Barnesmore Billy the Kid
Button -Bodell Button at Oakmoorehill
Zoe-Casachared Chloe 'o' Galway at Oakmoorehill


----------



## tarot (Feb 19, 2008)

Tarot registered name is Choystean Sir Tristram

Sire Ob Ch Choystean Birds Eye Maple -- Dam Juvine Guinevere of Choystean

Acer is Jamaice Rum

Sire Sh Ch Juvine Drunk and Disorderly -- Dam Teddytown Vienetta

As Kenny is a working sheepdog he's registered on the working register as Bluedans Kenny

Yvonne


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Bess doesn't have one because Patties aren't registered KC breeds. I like to think of it as maybe something like 'Trochry's Black Bess' (Trochry is our affix) I make up the names for our puppies though, but dad sometimes changes them to somthing stupid! 

I know my 10 year old Springer Chester's. His is 'Forever Freddie' after freddie mercury. His old owner were obsessed with Freddie.  Odd people.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Rosie is "Glowing russet embers"!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Allouemdan Alleluia Lucy is Lilys Kennel Club name


Parents are Chinnordale Rockhopper JW (Father)

Kennelridge Keep Smiling at Allouemdan (mother)


Grandfather is Ch Catcombe Corblimey JW


She is of better heritage than her owners LOL


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosie hasnt got a prefix!!! The breeder who has been breeding for years said that she was about to change her prefix and she had Rosie's litter. Is this common practice. I always thought this a little strange but Trusted (and still trust) her breeder who I am still in contact with. Am I being a bit blinkered?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

never heard of it before............


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Oscar is 'Kimstaff Against All Odds'
Bella is 'Cerisier Bella the Precious One'


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Rosie hasnt got a prefix!!! The breeder who has been breeding for years said that she was about to change her prefix and she had Rosie's litter. Is this common practice. I always thought this a little strange but Trusted (and still trust) her breeder who I am still in contact with. Am I being a bit blinkered?


Confused. If the breeder bought the bitch in maybe she never added her own affix to the mother of pups, although if mother in breeders name, pups would be registereed with her affix


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Our Labrador's KC name was 'Double Yellows', coz the breeder was a police man


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The mum had her original Affix. The breeder name related to her house and she was moving so she wanted a new affix to go with the new place she was moving too. The move fell through so she said she didn't change it, she had already canceled the other affix. Can you cancel an affix?


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Edgegrove Furrow and Druimmuir Dancing Queen - their daughter Sgurr a Mhadaidh

Sgurr


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Winston is - *CADFACH SCRUMPY JACK*


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Leoti is Tonkory Light of my Life

SIRE SH CH Pikkupaimenen Great Pretender at Lochiel 
DAM Tonkory C'est La Vie

i have just applied for a kennel name so will be adding that when i know if i have got it


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

chrismac said:


> Winston is - *CADFACH SCRUMPY JACK*


My friend has a Cadfach DDB


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> The mum had her original Affix. The breeder name related to her house and she was moving so she wanted a new affix to go with the new place she was moving too. The move fell through so she said she didn't change it, she had already canceled the other affix. Can you cancel an affix?


Yes an Affix can be cancelled


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Tilly is Hawkdown Heaven Sent

Dam - Oldestone Maid in Heaven
Sire - Redclyst Thomas the Rymer

Puppy Love


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Rosie hasnt got a prefix!!! The breeder who has been breeding for years said that she was about to change her prefix and she had Rosie's litter. Is this common practice. I always thought this a little strange but Trusted (and still trust) her breeder who I am still in contact with. Am I being a bit blinkered?


Hmmm. I think you ought to clarify with your breeder - sounds a bit fishy to me! There wouldn't have been a time when she was without an affix - she would either have had her orginal one when the pups were born, or she would have had her new one. It's making me wonder whether or not she didn't register the litter with the KC for some reason (such as too many litters from the mother). Did you get any papers from the Kennel Club to transfer ownership over to you?


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Luna = Vesthuizens L A Diva
Halle = Vesthuizens just an illusion
Harley = Vesthuizens Harlems Angel (lost harley feb this year)

Diesel is pedigree but we didnt get papers as he was from an unwanted litter


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah she is Kc registered and I transfered ownership straight away. It does sound a bit weird though doesn't it? She is also in the book of registered dog of that year. I must admit It is very confusing


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Chester - Aquacadian Flin the Red at Tollisty
(Narod Nerews of Aquacadian CDex UDex WDex X Decoymans Piper Breeze of Aquacadian)

Tilly - Decoymans Piper Maggie at Tollisty
(Riverbreeze Sir Deja Vu of Decoyman (imp swe) X Decoymans Piper Meg)

Jake - Cherrimar Jacob
(Ritzilyn Pretty Boy Floyd X Ritzilyn Ready Maid for Cherrimar)


----------

